# Help printing 7x5



## neilhunter (May 4, 2005)

I'm not too silly with pc's but one thing has been doing my nut in for months now! How the flaming hell can i print a photo on 7x5 photo paper? I realise this must have been asked a thousand times and i have tried searching for the answer but to no availe!

I'm using Win Xp, Have a HP psc 1355 all in one printer, and samsung digicam. I've also used the built in Xp feature for printing pics, as well as the samsung digimax viewer/editor, Hp image Zone and also Photo Impression 4 but i just can't get to print the pictures so the come out the right size on any of these programs. My print properties don't even have 7x5 size on it, and the Mrs is getting on my back about doing it now as this was the main reason she agreed to buying a pc and not for me to download all sorts of goodies! ;-) 

If anyone could help with this it would be most appreicated and also having a new home, i'm sure you'll feel good in the knowledge i'll be hammering in nails to put up the pictures probably for months on end!

Da Monkey


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome to TSG.
I have a HP 7700, in the printer properties go to Paper Options, near the pull down menu for paper size there will be a CUSTOM button. Click on it and a new window will open where you can set width and length. You can also name the setting and save it.
I have saved two settings, 5 x 7 and 7 x 5 the reason being is I always get it wrong in relation to portrait / landscape.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy and welcome

Are you trying to print with borderless paper or just trying to get a 7x5 print on any old photo paper?

buck


----------



## neilhunter (May 4, 2005)

hey there people, thanks for the quick response. I tried resetting the size in the custom option but that didn't work either, maybe i'm just not cut out for photo's! 
Buck, i've been trying to print them on 7X5 photo paper (177mmX127mm) Does this help any?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What is happening when you try to print?

Does it print to small for the paper?

If you are trying to print borderless you will have to set that in the printer properties...If that printer is capable of borderless

buck


----------

